# Accu-Swiss



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

So is this line just Swiss movement Bulova? I don't recognize any of the traditional designs.

Here's an example:
Bulova Accu-Swiss 63B186 Watches,Men's Telc Auto Stainless Steel Blue Dial Stainless Steel, Dress Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches

And another:
Bulova Accu-Swiss 65B154 Watches,Men's Calibrator Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial, Dress Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches

Also, the brand "Accutron by Bulova" --- not sure what's with that either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

Wonder why that calibrator is on the outside? Kind of gives the impression that it has to be adjusted quite often. That doesn't seem like a good selling feature.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

In 2014, Bulova rebranded the "Accutron" line as "Bulova AccuSwiss" to further differentiate the Swiss Bulova line.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Ahhhh. Thanks bsshog40. These AccuSwiss are essentially Accutrons? Much better quality then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Accutron in name only, not the tuning fork movement. Mechanical autos, and are decent movements. Not worth the price listed on your links. Several of these type were sold through Sears and other retailers for less than $200 retail.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Damn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

I wish these models were sold at Sears. Bulova only sold Accu-Swiss in the US at Kay's and some jewelery stores. On line various sites including the big "A"

Most of these watches use the 2824-2 and 7750 movements. For the most part they are priced competitively with other brands that use these movements.

Perhaps you're confusing this line with the standard Bulova autos that use the Japanese movements. If not please share a Sears link, I'd love to pick one of these at 200$.


----------



## DChaffee (May 5, 2016)

I have the watch in the first link except I opted for the blue leather band instead of the bracelet. It has the SW200 movement and is supposedly all Swiss Made. It definitely feels, looks, and performs like a mid-range Swiss auto, maybe even a little better. Bulova stopped using the ETA's in the last 2 years or so. The Accu-Swiss line is all automatic while the Accutron II line is all UHF Precisionist type movements. The original Accutron line has been discontinued and all other Bulova automatic lines are using the Miyotas and they're made in the far east. I haven't seen any of the Swiss line under $300 and picked mine up for just over. My Precisionist cost under $200 though and there are definitely some deals to be had on those.


----------



## MrMagoo (Jul 24, 2016)

My new Bulova is a Telc model Accu-Swiss 65B159 with the Sellita sw200 automatic movement.
Here is the performance report for 19 days: the watch gained 12 seconds during said time, compared to the atomic clock, official US time.
This gain equals 0.63 seconds per day, so this watch is 99.9992708% accurate compared to the atomic clock.
I'm very impressed with the performance of this watch.
Here is the picture of the AccuSwiss 65B159.
This is not my watch, but it's the same as the one I have, reason, my camera sucks


----------



## MrMagoo (Jul 24, 2016)

My new Bulova is a Telc model Accu-Swiss 65B159 with the Sellita sw200 automatic movement.
Here is the performance report for 19 days: the watch gained 12 seconds during said time, compared to the atomic clock, official US time.
This gain equals 0.63 seconds per day, so this watch is 99.9992708% accurate compared to the atomic clock.
I'm very impressed with the performance of this watch.
Here is the picture of the AccuSwiss 65B159.
This is not my watch, but it's the same as the one I have, reason, my camera sucks
View attachment 8870194


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

Why are these Accu-Swiss watches not listed on Bulova's website? Where can I see more models of the Accu-Swiss line?


----------



## Burgs (Apr 19, 2015)

Mr. Magoo,

That watch is so nice that I 'liked' both photos!


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

The fact that any mechanical watch was ever labeled "Accutron" is a travesty...even though perpetrated by a descendant entity of the parent company. (I doubt that Joseph Bulova rests as easily now in his grave...especially since the acquisition of the brand by Citizen). 

I would like to think that the current Bulova finally got the memo and decided to move away from the use of the name "Accutron" for mechanical watches...while still capitalizing on the Accutron name recognition for us old geezers, who still wear a timepiece...hence, "Accu-Swiss". 

Accutron II could be argued to be a good name "fit" by this analogy: Accutron (tuning fork watch) was cutting-edge in accuracy for its time (and is still an amazingly accurate and simple timepiece)...the Precisionist movement is Bulova's current offering for technology...far more accurate than the tuning fork watches...a little disappointing to the HAQ crowd...but still their most advanced (consumer) technology of the day. 

My personal view is that the use of "Accu-" by Bulova for other than the tuning fork models is disappointing...if for no other reason than lack of originality....
Regards, BG


----------

